# TV shows that were cancelled too soon



## ilyti (Apr 7, 2014)

I just finished the 5th episode of Mind Games, and damn, that just got cancelled.  It makes me mad how many shows I like have been cancelled before they really had a chance. I also loved the first season of Chaos, which was 10 episodes, and that was it. I liked Caprica too, and it's a shame about that Blood and Chrome spinoff that really could have gone somewhere. Seeing how fast these shows were cancelled, it surprises me that Stargate Universe lasted two seasons. I sorta liked the first one, and really liked the second, but then THAT was gone too, after it started getting good.

And going back in time a bit, The Lone Gunmen was a great show that just got cancelled out of nowhere. Would recommend.

/whinge

What shows do you guys wish hadn't been cancelled?


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 7, 2014)

Freaks and Geeks. Always.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2014)

King Of The Fvcking Hill!!!!! I miss that damn cartoon more than anything on TV! 


R.I.P. Hank.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2014)

Twin Peaks and Firefly.


----------



## mongey (Apr 7, 2014)

Deadwood. That show completly slays and it doesnt finish


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2014)

mongey said:


> Deadwood.


 
So much this.


----------



## asher (Apr 7, 2014)

Firefly should probably be the OP.

But non-redundant contribution:

Carnivale.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Apr 7, 2014)

Jon Benjamin has a van. Only had 1 season..


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (Apr 7, 2014)

Lucy The Daughter Of The Devil.

Only one season? Really? That ....'s gold!


----------



## arturocivit (Apr 7, 2014)

The Unit...


----------



## ilyti (Apr 7, 2014)

asher said:


> Firefly should probably be the OP.


I haven't gotten around to Firefly yet. And part of me doesn't want to because everyone says it IS so good, and there's so little of it. It would feel like a let-down probably.


----------



## brynotherhino (Apr 7, 2014)

The upside to firefly being cancelled is serenity, it gives some decent closure


----------



## Xaios (Apr 7, 2014)

ilyti said:


> I haven't gotten around to Firefly yet. And part of me doesn't want to because everyone says it IS so good, and there's so little of it. It would feel like a let-down probably.



Just watch it. It's amazing, and it's been off the air now for more than 10 years.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 7, 2014)

Agreed about _Firefly_. Such a damned good show. _Serenity_ is also amazing.

I was a fan of _Flashforward_ when it came out in 2009. I followed it weekly. I was sad when I found out they wouldn't renew it for a 2nd season, since the first one ended on such a ridiculous cliffhanger (the last episode was filmed before anybody even knew it wasn't going to have a 2nd season). I'd love it if they came back to it some day. There's always the book, I guess, but I haven't been as inclined to read it.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 8, 2014)

flexkill said:


> King Of The Fvcking Hill!!!!! I miss that damn cartoon more than anything on TV!


I have to disagree. I love that show, but I'm glad they quit while they were ahead. I'll take that over it turning into an abomination like the Simpsons.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 8, 2014)

Young Justice, WTF Warner Bros. and Cartoon Network.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 8, 2014)

Better Off Ted was hilarious and only got 2 1/2 seasons.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 8, 2014)

British humor shows are the best, I don't know whether they were cancelled or just finished, but I want more of THE I.T. CROWD and crazy BLACK BOOKS. The best comedy shows, and sadly short imo.


----------



## thesnowdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Earth 2


----------



## Edika (Apr 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Twin Peaks and Firefly.



Twin Peaks, while an awesome show, was supposed to be one season and quite more straightforward than what it ended up being. They left a lot of things open that they tried to address a bit with the movies.

Firefly I enjoyed a lot but since it was a type of space western show it was a bit tiring some times. It could have went for a few more seasons however.

Terminator the Shara Connor Chronicles just ended too abruptly.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 8, 2014)

Edika said:


> Terminator the Shara Connor Chronicles just ended too abruptly.



I liked that one a lot too.

I found Firefly/Serenity to be overrated personally. They were good I guess but the 1 season plus the movie was enough for me.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 8, 2014)

I loved Firefly and the movie to a lesser extent. Having been an escort/security monkey for most of the cast (sans Nathan Fillion and cpl others) during Dragoncon....I can say that I wish they were still on the air simply based on their personas lol (I escorted Ron Glass, Jewel Staite, Adam Baldwin, and Sean Mahr).

I'll have to add Reaper to this. It got cancelled on a flippin cliffhanger ending :-/


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 8, 2014)

Better Off Ted and Reaper are two good ones. I also liked The 4400, Heroes totally stole their entire plot from that show.


----------



## alchemyst (Apr 8, 2014)

chopeth said:


> British humor shows are the best, I don't know whether they were cancelled or just finished, but I want more of THE I.T. CROWD and crazy BLACK BOOKS. The best comedy shows, and sadly short imo.



Haha, yeah, Black books is definitely a jewel of british humor. Don`t think that a lot of people know about it thou. Thank the gods that Dylan Moran went into standup comedy. Seen all his shows and went to see him live, when he had a show here in Slovenia. Pure Legend


----------



## absolutorigin (Apr 8, 2014)

Arrested Development. I know they revived it for the 4th season, but it didn't have the magic as the first 3.


----------



## asfeir (Apr 8, 2014)

Definetly carnivale it was a great show


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 8, 2014)

Lost
The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Firefly
Charmed


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 8, 2014)

Seinfeld

He only hung it up so that he could spend more time on his Santorum impersonations.


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dresden Files. Really wish there was more than just one season


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2014)

There was a decent sci-fi show in the 90s, Space: Above and Beyond that I wished had more time than it did. Especially considering that it really had a tangible influence on a lot of television sci-fi that came after it.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mystery Science Theater 3000


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Apr 8, 2014)

1) Deadwood (along with just about every other programme David Milch has run, including Luck and John from Cincinnati -- fantastic, almost Shakespearean dialogue throughout these shows)

1.5) Ultraviolet and Apparitions (to be fair, these weren't actually cancelled -- Joe Ahearne didn't want either series to last past six episodes and risk losing the atmosphere he'd established. But these are probably the pinnacle of genre television, without a doubt)

2) Twin Peaks (the David Lynch version, not the crap we got during the middle of the second series -- the final episode, however, is one of the best moments in the history of telly)

3) Blake's 7 (although the ending was fairly spectacular)

4) Doctor Who (The Beeb was weak for cancelling it in '89. If they hadn't, perhaps we wouldn't have to swallow the McDisneyfied cack they're calling Doctor Who these days)

6) Sapphire and Steel (I can't really justify this -- won't even try)

5) The Bobbit (great cartoon series based on Bilbone Shaggins' autobiography, "Bare Your Back Again: A Bobbit's Tale")


----------



## Edika (Apr 9, 2014)

British comedy shows seem to not follow the American comedy show format. They are a couple of seasons most of the time with around 6 episodes per season. Black books was a very good and had some outrageous circumstances but you could see towards the end it was just not the same. Green Wing was only two seasons and while I really liked, it became too sureal towards the end.

I have to agree with arrested development. I haven't seen the 4th season but the rest was gold.

I have to add My name is Earl. That show managed to stay funny on most of it's run and while it went on for more tha two seasons it ended too abruptly.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 9, 2014)

Edika said:


> I have to add My name is Earl. That show managed to stay funny on most of it's run and while it went on for more tha two seasons it ended too abruptly.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 9, 2014)

Legend of the Seeker, hahaha. That show was so goddamned cheesy, but I don't care. It was nice getting a weekly dose of fantasy that wasn't as serious as GoT, and felt a little more high-fantasy.

Maybe I should finally get around to reading the novels it was based on...


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 9, 2014)

The Best Of The Worst - it was a British panel comedy show (like so many before and after it) but the main hosts were David Mitchell and Johnny Vaughan and them going against each other was hilarious!! (only ever got 6 episodes I think)

And

The Goode Family - Mike Judge Created only got 1 season  I don't think it was generally very well received but I really enjoyed it and wished it had at least got a couple more seasons. (only got 13 episodes)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 9, 2014)

several of my faves have already been mentioned...here are a few more i will add to the list.

spaced - a great bbc series that featured simon pegg, nick frost and all their friends. if you enjoyed 'shaun of the dead' & 'hot fuzz', youll like this too. was only around for 2 seasons...very funny and worth the watch.

Spaced - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



jericho - a great post-apocalyptic tv show that was pretty intense. i feel a lot of what happens in this series could happen if the usa got nuked. dont want to give anything away...just watch it already!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jericho_(2006_TV_series)


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 9, 2014)

Unpopular opinion.

The Cleveland show.

Better running jokes, Wittier and less frequent "flashback" style scenes, and more colorful better core cast then family guy.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 9, 2014)

i LOVED this show. 


also sad when they cancelled 'Happy Endings'


----------



## MBMoreno (Apr 9, 2014)

soliloquy said:


> i LOVED this show.
> 
> 
> also sad when they cancelled 'Happy Endings'




You could always go for the 80s "V"


I'll have to re-mention FlashForward. Why would you cancel it like that?


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't know if it was ever suppose to be a full series or not, but the Napoleon Dynamite mini series on Fox should've been continued. Granted, it was stupid as hell but I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 10, 2014)

The New Adventures of Old Christine was really damn funny. There were five seasons, but it ended out of the blue.


----------



## fps (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd say Futurama, except when they brought it back it wasn't very good. But if it hadn't been cancelled I think the quality would have stayed higher, and it's sad to think we missed that. 

Could have watched 30 Rock probably forever. As a Brit though our shows don't get cancelled, the creators just choose to spread their wings and do something else. That's fine, though I wish we'd had more of so many shows, the ones that have gone on, like Red Dwarf, should have stopped long ago. (Only one of the guys kept going with it, it's been painful forever now).


----------



## sage (Apr 10, 2014)

+1 on Firefly, though the movie was an excellent consolation prize for the fans and the cast. 

I thought The Dollhouse could have expanded into something really outstanding, but it's a miracle it got extended into a second season given the piss-poor ratings it received.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

Home Movies. Only four seasons when it was just freaking awesomely funny. Yeah the animation blew but the dialogue... the dialogue was just soooo hilarious!

Sadly too I got into it way later because I haaated the squiggly vision of the first season and poor animation so I ignored it. But I later watched an episode and got hooked. A few quickMemorable McGuirk lines:

"I've got trademark products tattooed all over my body because I was drunk one night. Don't live like me."

"OK I'm done... if you guys want a guinea pig... get yourselves a rabbit"

"No. It's not safe for everybody to be in the same place during a tornado Melissa. 
.....
No! The rule is Melissa, you separate.
.....
Yeah, you get sucked into the funnel and everyone's separated then it's like a fun ride. But, if you're all in a group, in a cluster, you start banging into each other and then your heads collide and you die."


Rev.


----------



## ihunda (Apr 10, 2014)

LOST: the final episode answered nothing


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

ihunda said:


> LOST: the final episode answered nothing



Welcome to the world of JJ Abrams - the so called master of the empty Mystery Box. F him! I'll never watch another movie or TV show with his name attached to it. It's not just Lost, nearly everything he does has tons of mystery with no answers. Look at Cloverfield - where did the creature come from? Why was it wreaking havoc? All questions and no answers. There are others too but I'm leaving work early today so I have to jet now.


Rev.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 10, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Look at Cloverfield - where did the creature come from? Why was it wreaking havoc? All questions and no answers.



Actually, there are answers in Cloverfield, they're just not very obvious. The monster was asleep in the ocean, and was awakened by the crash of a de-orbited satellite. (IIRC, I have to think back several years for it.)

As for why it was wreaking havoc... monsters do what monsters do.


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 10, 2014)

ilyti said:


> I just finished the 5th episode of Mind Games, and damn, that just got cancelled.
> What shows do you guys wish hadn't been cancelled?



Mind Games was good. 

Eureka on "syfy" noplease was good, and probably should've gotten a proper ending, and at least another season.

Brisco County Jr., too.


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 10, 2014)

Kingdom Hospital


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 10, 2014)

ilyti said:


> I haven't gotten around to Firefly yet. And part of me doesn't want to because everyone says it IS so good, and there's so little of it. It would feel like a let-down probably.



Firefly is the Elvis Presley of TV shows- it's worth FAR more dead than alive. If Firefly went on for even one more season, far less people would be talking about it. I thought it had its moments, but it certainly didn't live up to the hype I had heard about it, and I have no intention of re-watching any of the episodes. 

I remember serenity being pretty good, though. it's been a while since I've seen that one.

As for my contribution, Ugly Americans. That show was f ucked up but it was still one of the funniest things comedy central ever did. It had everything-wizards, demons, zombies, boring government stuff, etc.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 10, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> As for my contribution, Ugly Americans. That show was f ucked up but it was still one of the funniest things comedy central ever did. It had everything-wizards, demons, zombies, boring government stuff, etc.


YES! it like was the Cabin in the Woods of comedy just random stuff all the time.


----------



## will_shred (Apr 10, 2014)

Blue Mountain State  

Trailer Park Boys, I know season 8 is coming soon but it never should have gone away in the first place. 



Also, HOW IN THE HELL does Tosh.0 keep getting renewed? It's literally one of the worst shows I've ever watched.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 10, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Firefly is the Elvis Presley of TV shows- it's worth FAR more dead than alive. If Firefly went on for even one more season, far less people would be talking about it. I thought it had its moments, but it certainly didn't live up to the hype I had heard about it, and I have no intention of re-watching any of the episodes.



I accept!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 10, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> YES! it like was the Cabin in the Woods of comedy just random stuff all the time.



I remember an episode about an anti-semitic blob and another one where Grimes beat a birdman to death with his dick. Like, they got into a dick-duel with each other, and Grimes beat him to death. With his dick. Needless to say, it wasn't the classiest show


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 10, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I remember an episode about an anti-semitic blob and another one where Grimes beat a birdman to death with his dick. Like, they got into a dick-duel with each other, and Grimes beat him to death. With his dick. Needless to say, it wasn't the classiest show


Yeah, the birds had taken over the park and they spoke by shouting expletives that had a New York/Jersey accent, genious show.


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Apr 10, 2014)

The second I saw the title to this thread I knew it would be this: 

FIREFLY, FIREFLY, FIREFLY. 

and yes I agree.... Firefly.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 10, 2014)

Can't believe I forgot about

UNDERGRADS!!!


----------



## asher (Apr 10, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Firefly is the Elvis Presley of TV shows- it's worth FAR more dead than alive. If Firefly went on for even one more season, far less people would be talking about it. I thought it had its moments, but it certainly didn't live up to the hype I had heard about it, and I have no intention of re-watching any of the episodes.
> 
> I remember serenity being pretty good, though. it's been a while since I've seen that one.
> 
> As for my contribution, Ugly Americans. That show was f ucked up but it was still one of the funniest things comedy central ever did. It had everything-wizards, demons, zombies, boring government stuff, etc.



IMO Firefly has stood up to repeated viewing quite well, though everybody likes Jayne's Town a hell of a lot more than I do (though the last scene is excellent).



JoshuaVonFlash said:


> YES! it like was the Cabin in the Woods of comedy just random stuff all the time.



Nah. Ugly Americans was awesome, but I don't think it's nearly as genre-savvy and intentionally trope-bending as Cabin in the Woods.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 10, 2014)

The Inbetweeners and Chapelle Show.


----------



## ihunda (Apr 11, 2014)

Did 4400 ever got an ending?


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 11, 2014)

King of the Hill

Beavis and Butthead. I know they had a couple new episodes out recently but thats not a comeback. Its a "Lets nostalgia for a bit and forget for a while again"

Teen Titans. I really like Teen Titans Go but its not the same.

Batman the Animated Series!!!!!!

Batman Beyond!!!


----------



## ilyti (Apr 11, 2014)

Sang-Drax said:


> The New Adventures of Old Christine was really damn funny. There were five seasons, but it ended out of the blue.


Well Julia Louise-Dreyfuss has Veep now, and omg it's funnier than any laugh-track sitcom that's been on in the last ten years (There's no laugh track, thank God).

What are peeps talking about with King of the Hill and MST3K? 10 years+ is a decent run for any show, and if it keeps going beyond that, you can't say "cancelled too soon!"


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 11, 2014)

Firefly for me also 

Stuck it out through Sarah Connor thought it was finally getting a head of steam and poof! 

Obviously no one else did but I really liked the show "Life" - Damian Lewis kicks ass.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 12, 2014)

downburst82 said:


> Can't believe I forgot about
> 
> UNDERGRADS!!!




Ahaha I began to think I was the only one who enjoy the crap out of the sole season they made


----------



## technomancer (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like the ones that immediately spring to mind for me have all been mentioned... Twin Peaks, Firefly, Carnivale, Dresden Files, Brisco County Jr.

Not quite the same but I would have also liked to see Babylon 5 play out at the pace intended instead of the "Crap we're canceled, need to wrap up the Shadow War in season 4... oh wait we got renewed? Ok what the hell do we do for season 5...." sequence it ended up being filmed on.


----------



## KJGaruda (Apr 12, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Young Justice, WTF Warner Bros. and Cartoon Network.



If I remember right, I read that Paul Dini (one of the creators of almost every animated superhero show/movie from the 90s) said Young Justice was cancelled because the wrong demographic took interest in it. It had a largely female audience and the networks weren't happy about it. 

Hoo boy though, there are a lot of shows that got cancelled way before their time. Samurai Jack, Attack of the Show (when it was still good), Batman Beyond, Megas XLR... 

My gripe is that the really good shows get pushed away or lose steam and shows that sucked from the beginning stay on for years.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 12, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Not quite the same but I would have also liked to see Babylon 5 play out at the pace intended instead of the "Crap we're canceled, need to wrap up the Shadow War in season 4... oh wait we got renewed? Ok what the hell do we do for season 5...." sequence it ended up being filmed on.


This is kind of what happened to Earth: Final Conflict. Man, what a shit show. It was canceled after season 3, then got renewed, then they finished the storyline with the aliens. But then there were new aliens! For one season. And by the end there were NONE of the original cast members. 

OH! Also, Alien Nation. It had only one season, but then those awful tv movies ruined it. It would have been better if it had stayed a show. Buddy cop/family drama/sci fi set in present day (well, the early 90s)! What's not to love? I recommend this to anyone who hasn't heard of it. Just stay away from the movies.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Apr 12, 2014)

ilyti said:


> And going back in time a bit, The Lone Gunmen was a great show that just got cancelled ?


Yes "out of nowhere"
Check out their episode on the autopilot takeover of a jetliner aiming for WTC, surrounded by government conspiracy & coverups...6 months before 9-11.
I'll let you decide what that could mean...That show had great ratings.

Lie to Me had an awesome 1st season- really wanted some more of that.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 12, 2014)

I never thought about the timing of that show. But yeah, it could have been killed by the government. I think politicians killed Geena Davis' awesome show Commander In Chief, where she was the first female president. Hillary Clinton's peeps probably didn't want the TV precedent of a tall hot redhead as president instead of her.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Clone High!! Do Abe and Joan finally hook up? Do the shadowy figures finally get Scudworth? I need closure!!!!

I am also excited for TPB coming back, was watching it last night, but I hope they don't lose their footing, like some other shows that were resurrected after missing a few years. I felt the last movie was a bit of a falter, hope it can get the same feel going as earlier seasons.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 15, 2014)

Invader Zim!


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 15, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> Invader Zim!



I think it ran its course, but thank you for reminding me of Gir.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 15, 2014)

ilyti said:


> I think politicians killed Geena Davis' awesome show Commander In Chief, where she was the first female president. Hillary Clinton's peeps probably didn't want the TV precedent of a tall hot redhead as president instead of her.



That one has a simpler explanation: the ratings tanked. It debuted to 16+ million viewers, but that dwindled to around 5.5 million by the end of its first season. Granted, a lot of shows now would be _totally_ happy with 5.5 million viewers (just talk to any show on NBC ), but thems the breaks.

Plus, after the awfulness that was Cutthroat Island, Geena Davis was never really any kind of a draw again.


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I remember an episode about an anti-semitic blob and another one where Grimes beat a birdman to death with his dick. Like, they got into a dick-duel with each other, and Grimes beat him to death. With his dick. Needless to say, it wasn't the classiest show



This reminded me...

Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law

HA HA!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

Randy said:


> This reminded me...
> 
> Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law
> 
> HA HA!



YES! That show was great! Stephen Colbert, Hanna-Barbera cartoons, and tons of random stuff all the time. The episode where Shaggy and Scooby-Doo get a DWI should practically be mandatory viewing.


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Randy said:


> This reminded me...
> 
> Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law
> 
> HA HA!



You actually reminded me of another one. Space Ghost: Coast to Coast. 



Hard to find a good clip of it, though.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Apr 20, 2014)

Whenever It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia ends will be too early for it to end in my opinion.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 20, 2014)

If one more person says Firefly I will go apeshit. 




It wasnt THAT good nerds. Yeh I said it



lol


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Calm down dude, it's okay.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 20, 2014)

Definitely firefly


----------



## Xaios (Apr 21, 2014)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> If one more person says Firefly I will go apeshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was.


----------



## Insightibanez (Apr 26, 2014)

Destination Truth


----------



## flexkill (Apr 26, 2014)

The BBC America show "Coppers". WTF??? They just stopped after the second season. I liked that show man.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 26, 2014)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Whenever It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia ends will be too early for it to end in my opinion.



It could get terrible before it ends, but I doubt it's ever going to GET CANCELLED. A show that chooses to end can't possibly qualify here!

Freaks and Geeks, The Wire, Dollhouse and Firefly are about the only answers I have here, every other show I liked either chose to end or got bad by the end.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 26, 2014)

crankyrayhanky said:


> Yes "out of nowhere"
> Check out their episode on the autopilot takeover of a jetliner aiming for WTC, surrounded by government conspiracy & coverups...6 months before 9-11.
> I'll let you decide what that could mean...That show had great ratings.



Jesus christ, you belong on that show. Its cancellation wasn't a government conspiracy.

That show was also pretty bad. I am a diehard X-files fan and loved those characters on the X-Files but thought Lone Gunmen was average at best. 

Sarah Connor Chronicles is another good one someone mentioned, that show was starting to get pretty good in the second season. Rubicon's another one I hear a lot but I haven't watched it. Same with Terriers, though I have watched the first few episodes of that.


----------



## geese_com (Apr 26, 2014)

Pushing Daisies was a great show that was cut short.


----------



## darren (Apr 26, 2014)

Sadly cancelled after only one season (13 episodes).


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 26, 2014)

Battlebots , Robot Wars and Robotica!! I miss seeing Robots kill each other :/


----------



## technomancer (Apr 26, 2014)

geese_com said:


> Pushing Daisies was a great show that was cut short.



Yes it was... but it was also very surreal so I can understand why it didn't make it


----------

